
Show HN: Houston – Zero-config Admin for Meteor - AlexeyMK
http://github.com/gterrono/houston
======
AlexeyMK
We've been working on Houston since originally building it for the Meteor
hackathon this summer, and it's starting to be fairly robust and presentable.
Would love more Meteor hackers to try it out in their projects and send
feedback/requests.

Also, I'll be at the Meteor Devshop this afternoon - come say hi!

~~~
ajre
Looks nice, will try it on the web app I am currently building with Meteor.
Does it or will it support migration of MongoDB data from different instances.
Say for example, I've deployed onto <some_domain>.meteor.com and next want to
deploy to a production instance at modulus.io, then migrate my data.

~~~
AlexeyMK
Houston doesn't currently handle that natively, but it just so happens I wrote
a script that handles migrating (or at least downloading) for you recently.
See [https://github.com/AlexeyMK/meteor-
download](https://github.com/AlexeyMK/meteor-download)

------
markrickert
"Houston" is already the name of a popular open source project by Mattt
Thompson -
[https://github.com/nomad/houston](https://github.com/nomad/houston)

~~~
benologist
It's the name of many things:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston_(disambiguation)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston_\(disambiguation\))

[https://github.com/search?q=houston&source=cc](https://github.com/search?q=houston&source=cc)

~~~
plcancel
I love the name choice.

~~~
AlexeyMK
Thanks! Yeah, it's always tough. FWIW, Drew Houston is pretty cool too.

------
sebkomianos
Very nice to see the Meteor community really producing stuff, I think the
success of such frameworks depends at least 50% to this.

------
seiji
My initial thought at the name: We're naming projects after Internet famous
founders now?

I call dibs on Projects Altman and Collison.

~~~
10char
Houston continues the tradition of "Meteor" puns - see Galaxy[0],
Atmosphere[1], etc.

[0]: [http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/07/25/meteors-
new-112-millio...](http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/07/25/meteors-
new-112-million-development-budget)

[1]:
[https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/houston](https://atmosphere.meteor.com/package/houston)

------
hhorsley
Isn't Greg involved with this?

~~~
Eon_Cyber
Yeah, I think so. What a swell guy!

------
marbemac
Very cool! I'll give it a go in my project over the weekend and shoot you some
feedback.

~~~
AlexeyMK
Looking forward to it. My email is on my profile

